# Martial Arts Training Tips for Cutting Weight



## Bob Hubbard (May 14, 2011)

> Sports nutrition not only enables you to stoke your furnace with the  best energy-boosting and recovery-enhancing food, but it also gives you  the tools to understand the inner workings of your physiology, including  how to achieve optimal body composition. Why is that important? Because  at some point in your life, you may have to cut weightperhaps to make  weight at a martial arts tournament or just to shape up for the summer.  The worst thing about cutting weight is, when its required, it often  has to be done quickly. You need to take pains to do it right so you  maintain the strength and stamina you worked so hard to build.


http://www.blackbeltmag.com/daily/m...your-martial-arts-weight-training-routines-2/


----------



## sfs982000 (May 14, 2011)

Decent article, I like how they stressed that there was no quick and easy way of dropping weight, that consistant training and dieting were the way to go.


----------



## Martin21 (Aug 20, 2011)

Weight loss is very tough job and any one have to strugle hard to achieve the goal of weight loss.
Martial art training tips give stress on consistant training and maximum duration of the workout.


----------

